# Fish/Seafood on the grill



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

After a summer of grilled red meat I'm ready to try something different. I was thinking of maybe some grilled Ahi tuna and maybe a few oysters. Does anyone have any favorites or suggestions for fish or other type of seafood for grilling?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

My friends came by one day and I did a whole gouper. We stuffed it with Citrus and Thyme,wrapped it in foil and put it on a hot grill until it firmed up. Might want to check what fish should be cooked to temp wise, we didn't but it came out fine. Pics


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

on the grill tuna is good salmon,blue fish, stripe bass or even porgy


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks good to me. I wish that the Columbus area had a decent FRESH fish market... I go to Lake Erie once a year and catch perch and walleye - there's nothing better than fresh fish...


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

scottw said:


> My friends came by one day and I did a whole gouper. We stuffed it with Citrus and Thyme,wrapped it in foil and put it on a hot grill until it firmed up. Might want to check what fish should be cooked to temp wise, we didn't but it came out fine. Pics


Love the Gurkha stuffing.:rofl:


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Gotta go with the grilled sword!!! Get's some swordfish steaks, blackened they are the best!


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh yeah and you must grill a vegetable medley and serve it over rice with a nice bottle of rum!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Oysters on the grill - Grill until they pop open and spritz with fresh lemon juice and/or hot sauce.

For fish, just about any fresh fish will take to the grill very well. Red Snapper, trout, salmon, and one of my personal favs..... catfish..... all grill very well.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

rottenzombie said:


> Love the Gurkha stuffing.:rofl:


I had to do something with that stick.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm a sucker for Sushi and Salmon, maybe with a bit of Teriyaki chicken as well.

Yeah, I've got weird tastes.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Lobster tails are yum yum, although I found I like whole steamed ones better! Do that with some grilled corn on the cob, maybe a few shrimps... God, I'm so hungry!


----------



## Captain_Ron (Feb 1, 2007)

little neck clams are my favorite 
just put them on the hot grill till they pop open and try to keep the juice in the shell, man are they good


----------



## Robudda723 (Oct 6, 2009)

Grilling salmon on cedar planks...Nice smokey salmon, soooooooo good.


----------

